# Vivanuncios online - how save a search??



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

I signed up with www.vivanuncios.com.mx and somehow managed to save a search! Now I get email notifications of new additions to it.

But for the life of me I can't find out how to do it again.

Anyone tell me how to save a search and get email alerts?

Thanks


----------

